# Where to get keifer grains?



## prairiecomforts

Sorry if this has been talked about before - but where can a person get keifer grains? I asked at the local health food store and they looked at me like I had three heads!


----------



## Guest

I got my grains from Bilrite Farms on the forum. (Thanks Trisha - they are great!) She just posted that she has extra kefir starter sets available. You can find her contact info in the For Sale forum.

Sara


----------



## prairiecomforts

Trisha - I am still about a 2 and a half hour drive from Minot! When I say I am in the middle of no where - I really mean it! I am at least an hour to an hour and a half drive to any where! Anyway - I will send you a pm about the keifer grains and we will go from there! Hope you had a great turkey day!


----------



## Patty13637

I have some extras also.

Patty


----------



## Guest

I have kefir to share too 

Christy


----------



## prairiecomforts

Okay Patty and Christy - do you still have some grains you would be willing to share. I heard back from Trisha and she is really swapmed - so I am looking for a source. Willing to pay for them and shipping.


----------



## Agape Oaks

I have extra kefir grains if anyone wnats some. Probably enough for 2 people.


----------



## Ashley

Also, in a pinch they can always be found on ebay.


----------



## Keeperofmany

They can also be found on cheesemaking.com


----------

